# Stretch Rubber Band



## Jaragar (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought new rubber band (20mm width), thought that it will fit nicely, but it doesn't. All is explained in picture.










So what I need is to stretch rubber band both sides for 3mm, how can I do that, without destroying band itself.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Unless you have a road roller, return the strap to your supplier and exchange it for a 23mm one or a 24 mm one and squeeze it in.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Give Hamm a call in Germany or Aveling Barford in Grantham they have heavy road rollers! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You could close the gap between the lugs.

Here is the tool to do that: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=56040


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

YUP that's the SPECIALIST piece of kit you need!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> You could close the gap between the lugs.
> 
> Here is the tool to do that: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=56040


lol

...hang on, why hasnt that been pvd finished?

you could try the above , or the road roller method, personally i'd return it and get one the right size


----------



## Jaragar (Jul 2, 2010)

I forgot to write, that I need to stretch only 4mm from both sides, not all the band.










Need to widen green part.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=56040

I have access to this tool, and what next, heat a bit rubber and then somehow press?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think we're all trying to say "Just a buy a band of the correct size."


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Or buy a watch with 20mm lugs (joke) :tease:


----------



## Ticky (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL!! :bangin:


----------

